# DVI to HDMI adapter not working?



## arges86 (Oct 2, 2009)

I plugged my PC into my HDTV 
(Sony Bravia http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...&productId=8198552921665569057#specifications )
using an RGB cable (from a DVI output on my PC, and a DVI to VGA RGB Cable adapter). Picture looks great. Full 1920x1080 resolution. But, the audio RCA input is broken for that channel. So, to get audio from my PC to the TV i need to have the video come into an HDMI input w/ the audio coming into a corresponding RCA input.

I bought a Rockfish DVI and HDMI adapter and plugged that into the TV, and then the DVI cable into the PC. The TV doesn't recognize that anything is plugged into the HDMI slot.
I've tried moving the cable various other connections w/ no improvement.
I've tried restarting the PC w/ the DVI to HDMI cable in as the only video and still no improvement. The VGA cable works constantly and can be hot swapped in.
I'm confused on why this won't display through the HDMI port
could the DVI to HDMI adapter be broken? I only bought it today.

My computer is:
AMD: Athlon 64 X2 5200+ 2991 MHz
Mobo: Gigabyte M57SLI-S4 v.2
RAM: 4GB Mushkin DDR2 PC2-6400
OS: Vista 64bit SP2
VC: EVGA 8800 GTS 320MB

Thanx for taking your time to read this


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 2, 2009)

Did you get the right converter is the key.
There is one for HD2k series and there is a differenr one for HD4k series.
I believe the one that works on nVidia is different also.


----------



## arges86 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ii can't find anything online about different versions...
and the package of the adapter doesn't say anything either


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 2, 2009)

FYI, you won't be able to get audio through HDMI with that card. Most you could get is a video signal anyways. IMO, you should  return as defective.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2009)

8800GTS 320 does not support HDMI audio. they were supposed to, but its broken. (and requires an SPDIF cable from your soundcard to your video card inside the PC anyway)

please provide a link to the HDMI adaptor you are using.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't think the 8800GTS 320MB even has the SPDIF passthrough, does it?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 2, 2009)

Nope it doesn't.


----------



## arges86 (Oct 2, 2009)

i'm not looking for audio...
the tv has Composite Audio jacks coupled w/ the HDMI input for stereo anyway (& since i'm using the TV's speakers all i need is stereo.  I have i sub plugged into the audio out of the TV that gives sufficient base)


----------



## FatForester (Oct 2, 2009)

If that adapter doesn't work out, or if you want to try a different cable, go to monoprice.com and find something there. I've spent hundreds of dollars there (somehow) on cables and other whatnot and everything has been top notch. Shipping, price, and quality have all been great. Whenever my friends need cables/electronics/adapters/switches/networking tools I tell them to go there, the only difference with B&M is that you don't have to deal with the insane markup on prices.


----------



## arges86 (Oct 2, 2009)

thanx for the suggestion
i'll check the store out


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 2, 2009)

If video is all you are after, you shouldn't have a problem.

I believe any adaptor will at least do video.  However, I have had problems with some adaptors not triggering the monitor to turn on.

It sounds like you are using a DVI to HDMI cable.  You might try getting one of the DVI to HDMI adaptors, and a standard HDMI cable.


----------



## arges86 (Oct 3, 2009)

it turns out the adapter was the issue
i returned it for a new on to Best Buy and the second i plugged it in Windows found it and i was able to use it to connect to the TV
I'm using a DVI cable to the adapter, then the adapter is plugged into the TV.

I honestly can't tell that much of an improvement from this as supposed to the VGA connection.  It looks a little sharper, but not allot.  I guess it may just be some of the settings on the TV. Hard to figure out


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 3, 2009)

arges86 said:


> it turns out the adapter was the issue
> i returned it for a new on to Best Buy and the second i plugged it in Windows found it and i was able to use it to connect to the TV
> I'm using a DVI cable to the adapter, then the adapter is plugged into the TV.
> 
> I honestly can't tell that much of an improvement from this as supposed to the VGA connection.  It looks a little sharper, but not allot.  I guess it may just be some of the settings on the TV. Hard to figure out



All HDMI is DVI+Audio. Great news that it was the cable and not the TV's HDMI port!!! That would have stunk.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2009)

one key thing on TV's is to check the settings  - my samsung HDTV had all sorts of options to 'enhance' quality (edge smoothing, "game mode" etc) that made things worse when used with a PC.


----------

